#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  djinn eating ritual.

## Sweet

I'm currently collecting female djinn and binding them to hardcandys I'm going to eat them now the djinn would normally escape as soon as the candy is digested but I am going to carve an entrapment circles on my shoulder "scarification" I hope to trap.The djinn inside of me. Doing this wont let me absorb there power but allow me to get direct access between the djinn in me. This is a two part ritual and I'm doing it with a djinn my father gave me and he says it is OK but if he is to die I am to lose 30 years of my life. I have conversed with sitri on this new ritual I have created and he will be the witness if the ritual is a success. to let you know I am not bullshitting you this is my Jin he is currently binded to my candle holder and all I have to do is light a black candle underneath to see him manifest thru the smoke he's one of the more beautiful jinns. As he has flowing longhair and a more human shape to him then other jinns that look like creatures. I'm going to transfer him to the hard candy's tonight when.there is a full moon
This is pure trial and error if you would like to perform my ritual I will pm you with the details as it is 3 pages long
Excuse my spelling as I'm really excited to get closer with my jin. http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/k...6-13225945.jpg

----------

